# Bring the bar down to your chest...



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2F9v-kLeoa0-%2F


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

that ROM haha.

I won't comment on this as I know nothing of powerlifting form, but that has baffled me.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

OR, bring your chest all the way up to the bar instead


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I was laughing when I first saw it but apparently that guy is well respected and the lift is all within the rules of power lifting.


----------



## ImAwesome (Sep 26, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I was laughing when I first saw it but apparently that guy is well respected and the lift is all within the rules of power lifting.


So he could do that in a competition?


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

ImAwesome said:


> So he could do that in a competition?


As far as I'm aware, yep.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

It's a strength lift. It's not for bodybuilding, that's why it will get negative comments on here. The use of the lats are used in this type of movement. The idea is to lift the weight, not to isolate the chest muscle for growth.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

I dont get it, the bar is racked and he looks like he's just setting up for the lift, whats the issue here?


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> I dont get it, the bar is racked and he looks like he's just setting up for the lift, whats the issue here?


play the video, it's power lifting so legit, but for average joe it's silly short rom in body building circles but for power lifting its near perfect for heavy record lifting


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

A large ROM is a negative in powerlifting.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

You get these vids cropping up from time to time with ridiculous ROM, however the majority of us PL'ers can achieve nothing like that and can only dream haha.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

The rules need changing. Its pathetic .


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

Tbh.. It also saves injury. If I'd benched like a powerlifter instead of arms out back flat id still have 2 pecs.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Its about strength not how far you can bend..Thats the problem. Lets just throw this into the gymnastic category shall we.

I can rep out 4 plates on the decline bench no problem maybe even go for 5 so I am not impressed by this what I call cheating . I class my full rom 180 as my 1RM not what I could do with my chest an inch from the bar.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

It's kind of like Heath being called a cheat for having good genetics. Unfortunately as long as the rules are followed its a good lift. Don't get me wrong, my own little personal achievement is that I got the gym record for the 3 big lifts at my gym.. An if someone walked in an beat my bench like that I'd hate it.. But then I couldn't say f**k all about it either really


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

gearchange said:


> Its about strength not how far you can bend..Thats the problem. Lets just throw this into the gymnastic category shall we.
> 
> I can rep out 4 plates on the decline bench no problem maybe even go for 5 so I am not impressed by this what I call cheating . I class my full rom 180 as my 1RM not what I could do with my chest an inch from the bar.


But that's like saying that Usain Bolt wins all his races because he's so much taller than his competition. Surely a longer stride is a similar advantage as flexibility in ones chosen sport.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

dumdum said:


> play the video, it's power lifting so legit, but for average joe it's silly short rom in body building circles but for power lifting its near perfect for heavy record lifting


Sh1t, I should have your username, I thought it was a picture, didn't even realise it was a vid lol, just watched it and it seems as if his arse is off the bench.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Mingster said:


> But that's like saying that Usain Bolt wins all his races because he's so much taller than his competition. Surely a longer stride is a similar advantage as flexibility in ones chosen sport.


You're absolutely right, though his later advantage is initially a drawback -slower off the mark.

Can't see a disadvantage to being that flexible, I know I'm being pedantic and stubborn here.

Life isn't fair :lol: .


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Why don't they make it maximum six inch gap between bench and back measured by a pressure pad under the back in international and world record competition??


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

yeah this guys got a similar technique LOLs


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Mingster said:


> But that's like saying that Usain Bolt wins all his races because he's so much taller than his competition. Surely a longer stride is a similar advantage as flexibility in ones chosen sport.


Absolutely not when it comes down to strength. The power to lift a weight from my chest to a lock out position ..If I lift my chest so high that it takes hardly any effort to do that then it's bollocks. I would put my neck out and say if I could bend to that extent I would demolish the british record.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

British record Is 251-252 cross Feds? Eddie hall has pressed 300 I believe without an arch like that, just he's never lifted in a powerlifting meet I don't think. So it's not so much a show of strength imo, partly the reason why I never wanted to compete


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

He looks really flexible.

Get @JNape25 his number.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> It's in the rules even if people don't like it, just not many people are this flexible =D


cheat lift


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Its about strength not how far you can bend..Thats the problem. Lets just throw this into the gymnastic category shall we.
> 
> I can rep out 4 plates on the decline bench no problem maybe even go for 5 so I am not impressed by this what I call cheating . I class my full rom 180 as my 1RM not what I could do with my chest an inch from the bar.


vid of 180?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

hardgain said:


> British record Is 251-252 cross Feds? Eddie hall has pressed 300 I believe without an arch like that, just he's never lifted in a powerlifting meet I don't think. So it's not so much a show of strength imo, partly the reason why I never wanted to compete


In my weight class obviously . And surprisingly even though I am an old guy that does not train for any records I can still bench 180k properly (not like the bullshit I have seen) I can bench over 200k decline at 90k bodyweight so . Eddy can have his day as can they all but no matter what I will not succumb to 1" lifts and call them records.


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

gearchange said:


> In my weight class obviously . And surprisingly even though I am an old guy that does not train for any records I can still bench 180k properly (not like the bullshit I have seen) I can bench over 200k decline at 90k bodyweight so . Eddy can have his day as can they all but no matter what I will not succumb to 1" lifts and call them records.


ok mate


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> vid of 180?


Its here bitch ,always has been.

View attachment VID-20141111-00003.MP4


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Its here bitch ,always has been.
> 
> View attachment 116742


doesnt open


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Heavyassweights said:


> doesnt open


Sorry try this


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Sorry try this


good lift


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

That's what I am saying . A fair lift .not the stupid lifts I have just seen. There needs to be a ruling put in place.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

gearchange said:


> Absolutely not when it comes down to strength. The power to lift a weight from my chest to a lock out position ..If I lift my chest so high that it takes hardly any effort to do that then it's bollocks. I would put my neck out and say if I could bend to that extent I would demolish the british record.


Well most people can't get into that position to start with, ands most record holders have a moderate arch. I have benched up to 200kg in a manner fairly similar to you I suspect, and the people who have beaten me in competition had nowhere near the arch suggested in this thread. The excessive arch gives a lifter an advantage but he still has to be exceptionally strong.

If you're still benching 180kg in your 50's you will have a British record with many Feds. And many of the regional records are much less.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Well most people can't get into that position to start with, ands most record holders have a moderate arch. I have benched up to 200kg in a manner fairly similar to you I suspect, and the people who have beaten me in competition had nowhere near the arch suggested in this thread. The excessive arch gives a lifter an advantage but he still has to be exceptionally strong.
> 
> If you're still benching 180kg in your 50's you will have a British record with many Feds. And many of the regional records are much less.


Well thats me and I will be 51 in two months . The point I am making is there needs to be a guide ,because it is getting silly. I am sure you must get pissed at how someone that happens to be more flexible can beat you on that fact and not because they are stronger.?


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Is anybody here actually impressed by this lift?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

gearchange said:


> Well thats me and I will be 51 in two months . The point I am making is there needs to be a guide ,because it is getting silly. I am sure you must get pissed at how someone that happens to be more flexible can beat you on that fact and not because they are stronger.?


But that's what I'm saying. There are very few people who are that flexible, and fewer still who are that flexible and strong. None of the people who beat me had an arch like that and the vast majority of record holders don't either. With a bit of practice you would be able to have a decent 'normal' arch. It might add 5 or 10 kilos to your bench and it might not. You would probably have to redesign your technique to suit the arch just like equipped lifters struggle when they first don a shirt.

The bottom line is very few lifters have an arch like the lad in the first post and fewer still are stong enough and technical enough to take advantage of it.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I want to compete in powerlifting, and i think this is bullshit. I am a flexible person (not that flexible admittedly), and even if I could do that (I haven't tried but meh) I still wouldn't. There's having an arch, but this is just ridiculous and takes away the majestic beauty that is lifting.

Cringeworthy imo. It's like they found a legal loophole and just ran with it. Shouldn't even be allowed.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I want to compete in powerlifting, and i think this is bullshit. I am a flexible person (not that flexible admittedly), and even if I could do that (I haven't tried but meh) I still wouldn't. There's having an arch, but this is just ridiculous and takes away the majestic beauty that is lifting.
> 
> Cringeworthy imo. It's like they found a legal loophole and just ran with it. Shouldn't even be allowed.


You won't be up against lifts like that. The lad doesn't pause or lock out. Here's a random video which gives a much more realistic view of powerlifting...


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Mingster said:


> But that's what I'm saying. There are very few people who are that flexible, and fewer still who are that flexible and strong. None of the people who beat me had an arch like that and the vast majority of record holders don't either. With a bit of practice you would be able to have a decent 'normal' arch. It might add 5 or 10 kilos to your bench and it might not. You would probably have to redesign your technique to suit the arch just like equipped lifters struggle when they first don a shirt.
> 
> The bottom line is very few lifters have an arch like the lad in the first post and fewer still are stong enough and technical enough to take advantage of it.


I do not doubt your logic. I wish i could bend like that but unfortunately a back injury does not allow that. In saying that I have always thought powerlifting was just that ...Not based on how flexible a person is but how strong they are. Looking at some of the lifts in my opinion it has gone beyond out and out strength and is focused on flexibility.. Come on Mingster..To move an object half an inch as opposed to a full rep is not in any way conducive to strength. ...Its a joke..


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

That lift in the video is a joke. It's like a quarter rep.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

gearchange said:


> I do not doubt your logic. I wish i could bend like that but unfortunately a back injury does not allow that. In saying that I have always thought powerlifting was just that ...Not based on how flexible a person is but how strong they are. Looking at some of the lifts in my opinion it has gone beyond out and out strength and is focused on flexibility.. Come on Mingster..To move an object half an inch as opposed to a full rep is not in any way conducive to strength. ...Its a joke..


As I've said the lift in the opening post is neither paused or locked out. See the vid I posted for the type of lift you will see in competition.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Mingster said:


> As I've said the lift in the opening post is neither paused or locked out. See the vid I posted for the type of lift you will see in competition.


Not bothered as to what a "safe lift is" I want to know what you think on the subject. Its all about oppinions and hiding behind wht is right or wrong is balls.. So Mingster what is your view.?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I've thought of a solution to this bench press ROM thing. Personally I think very short ROMs on bench press ( less than about 10" or so ) are a pisstake compared to bigger ROMs and so they should have their own category.

So you have 2 competition categories for bench, short ROM and long ROM. One is under 10" ROM and one over 10" ROM and you can separate records for each as well.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Lmfao


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

this kids bench is similar but still impressive......


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

The gripe I have with it is, the guy is going on about "full ROM" in the description, then proceeds to move the bar within a margin of about 6 inches. That's not a full ROM, not on a bench press.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

It's just annoying as watching someone sumo dead lift,, but on the flip side none of the worlds biggest dead lifters are sumo so it's doesn't bother me that much.

Nether does it bother me that much about these guys who can arch like this because the chances of coming up against them are very slim. If you took a % of every competitive powerlifter then the people that can arch this drastically would be very small. And to add to that powerlifting is a 3 lift sport so he might be sh1t at the squat and DL anyway, who knows.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Fbmmofo (Feb 10, 2015)

The lift in the Op does take the piss but powerlifting is about 3 lifts not just bench. I bet the lad in the video struggles with deadlift ( setting myself up for someone to post a vid of him pulling 300kg) as his arms look pretty short. It's the total that matters not the individual lift. Some people are built for different lifts, I've fairly short arms and a ok sized chest so bench is easier for me but my tiny limbs hinder me in deads.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

gearchange said:


> Not bothered as to what a "safe lift is" I want to know what you think on the subject. Its all about oppinions and hiding behind wht is right or wrong is balls.. So Mingster what is your view.?


My view on this particular example is that there isn't a legal lift on display. My view on excessive arch benchers in general is that it is within the rules so it is fine. Flexibility is an attribute that gives an individual an advantage in their chosen sport. It's no different to tall people having an advantage in basketball.

In the real world you are talking about a tiny fraction of people who can lift this way so I couldn't care less tbh. It's legal but has little or no impact on the sport as virtually none of the people who have this flexibility have the strength to go with it.


----------

